# S&W .38 Special serial 30287 revolver cyliner won't rotate



## thaddeus333 (Apr 3, 2009)

Any help would be great. This is actually my first hand gun. I took it to my neighbor and he pointed out that the cylinder did not rotate when I fired the hammer. Is this usual, if not how do I fix it? Is there a good link with a blue print and repiar/maintenance on these guns? Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

thaddeus333 said:


> Any help would be great. This is actually my first hand gun. I took it to my neighbor and he pointed out that the cylinder did not rotate when I fired the hammer. Is this usual, if not how do I fix it? Is there a good link with a blue print and repiar/maintenance on these guns? Thanks in advance for your help!


Did you ever get any help?

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## pennyloftonx6 (Jan 13, 2022)

If you cocked the hammer and then pulled the trigger, the cylinder will not rotate until the trigger is pulled again or the hammer is cocked again


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

In normal operation of a S&W .38 Special, double action revolver, when the hammer is fully cocked the cylinder should be locked and not able to rotate until the hammer falls and the cartridge is fired. When the trigger is then released, the cylinder unlocks and will rotate to the next chamber when pulling the trigger or cocking the hammer. As the trigger comes to the rear the cylinder will get locked into position again. 

This is part of the revolver functioning properly. It ensures the chambers align with the forcing cone of the barrel when the round is fired. This prevents the bullet striking the forcing cone or pert of the frame and keeps it from shaving bullets and sending flying fragments of the bullet ing the shooters hands.

The cylinder should only “free spin” when it is opened.


----------



## armoredman (Oct 14, 2021)

OP hasn't been back since his single post almost 14 years ago - betting he got some sort of resolution...


----------

